# Driver, Cut Shaft vs 3 Wood Shaft?



## pool888 (Jul 18, 2017)

I feel my Ping driver is a bit too long, so I fitted the shaft from my 3 fairway onto the driver. It's not a magic cure you can still hit it badly but I did hit a couple of my best drives lately and didn't appear to be losing much distance, it felt much better and the shorter shaft length gave me more confidence. Just wondered what the pro's and cons are regarding cutting the driver shaft vs fitting a fairway shaft? I know cutting it alters swingweight and shaft flex but I'm not sure if I would actually notice any difference taking 1.5 inches or so off? The fairway shaft is heavier, how does this affect the swingweight and shaft flex when fitting it to a driver head?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 18, 2017)

Just get onto a computer range and hut shots with the 3 wood shaft and the driver shaft gripped down 1.5 inches.

Probably hit some with full shaft not gripped down as well - idally start with that, then 3 wood shaft, then refit and grip down, then go back to full length for a final check ie does that data match the first set!

Note the data from the 3 and decide which way you should go.

The tiny tiny impact on SW of the bit you haven't cut off when gripping down is irrelevant to the data; the reduced grip diameter might however influence your grip and swing so monitor.

The effect on clubhead speed of heavier shafts will be different for different golfers. Go with what works for you.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Bubba Watson plays a 44" driver shaft and 'Tigger' plays a 43" driver shaft, what's the chances of that eh... :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2017)

Face breaker said:



			Bubba Watson plays a 44" driver shaft and 'Tigger' plays a 43" driver shaft, what's the chances of that eh... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

As far as Tigger is concerned - no chance at all


----------



## User20205 (Jul 18, 2017)

I did it, it felt weird. it messes up the swing weight. I'm no shaft geek but you need to add weight to the head or find a light weight fairway shaft in my experience


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 18, 2017)

Imurg said:



			As far as Tigger is concerned - no chance at all
		
Click to expand...

There is that I suppose...


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

I was fitted for my slider (SLDR) driver when they first came out by Taylormade and was matched with all the best spec taken to a 3w shaft, which I still have and still use.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 18, 2017)

therod said:



			I did it, it felt weird. it messes up the swing weight. I'm no shaft geek but you need to add weight to the head or find a light weight fairway shaft in my experience
		
Click to expand...

But a driver shaft in a 3-wood is a whole new kind of animal, they go miles if you can control it, a friend of mine tried it with his 'Big Bertha' and was hitting his 3-wood about 25/30yds further than he could hit his driver but he would 'loose' quite a few, a wee bit unpredictable...


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 18, 2017)

When fitting new shafts if the shaft is usable for both a driver and a fairway wood then it would normally be tip trimmed not butt trimmed to fit the fairway wood. Trimming the tip would make it slightly have a slightly firmer flex.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have re-introduced my 43" shaft.. distance is up and under control


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 19, 2017)

After struggling with my driver I tried the callaway fusion.  I hated the club but loved the shorter shaft.

Half an hour later and my speeder that the xr16 come with was 1 3/4's shorter and the best thing I've done.  

The shaft was the cheaper stock one which is about to be replaced with the speeder evolution , in going to play a few rounds gripped down to the bottom of the grip and if it works the same then that will be cut too


----------



## GasMan (Jul 19, 2017)

Before cutting my driver shaft I cut the butt cap off of a grip and fitted it 1.5" below where the standard length shaft grip would sit. It worked and meant I could test it with standard grip thickness. The cost of a tour velvet was much cheaper than replacing the shaft if I didn't like it.


----------



## pool888 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. If I need to add weight to the head I take it the easiest way is to replace the weight in the head. Looking around there appears to be eBay ones around Â£2 each and others around Â£10 each, any difference or is it just a weight and the cheaper ones will be slower delivery?


----------



## User20205 (Jul 19, 2017)

pool888 said:



			Thanks for all the replies. If I need to add weight to the head I take it the easiest way is to replace the weight in the head. Looking around there appears to be eBay ones around Â£2 each and others around Â£10 each, any difference or is it just a weight and the cheaper ones will be slower delivery?
		
Click to expand...

Just stick a bit of lead tape on it. Add/take away until it feels ok. You can get it on a roll from builders merchants or by in strips off eBay. 

I once bought some cheap weights for an r7 off eBay from china. They were ****, wouldn't come out again.


----------



## pool888 (Jul 19, 2017)

OK thanks, so my thoughts are to measure the balance point of my driver as it is, remove around 1 1/2 inches from the butt fit a new grip then add weight to the head until the balance point is at the same point on the shaft. Does that sound roughly correct way to get the swing weight similar or am I over simplifying this? Bearing in mind I'm not a fantastic golfer and I don't think I play enough that I would notice small differences in clubs.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 19, 2017)

pool888 said:



			OK thanks, so my thoughts are to measure the balance point of my driver as it is, remove around 1 1/2 inches from the butt fit a new grip then add weight to the head until the balance point is at the same point on the shaft. Does that sound roughly correct way to get the swing weight similar or am I over simplifying this? Bearing in mind I'm not a fantastic golfer and I don't think I play enough that I would notice small differences in clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't do anything until I had the numbers.

Then again if you have a bucket full of driver shafts, and spare grips, to burn then just experiment to you hearts content and be prepared to chuck a load of stuff away. 

On swing weight and shaft weight, you will also need to consider your replacement grip weight (u less you are planning to reuse) and, cutting the butt end, will stiffen the existing shaft considerably.

Many people will get better numbers with more control from the lighter, stiffer, feel. Otoh, adding weight to the club head always feels as if its morenin control....but can kill club head speed!


----------



## pool888 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the advice Duncan, I'll see what our Pro at the driving range thinks when I get time to go and see him.


----------

